# Stomach Bloat *UPDATE*



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

Rylie has been having some problems in the past couple of days, which led me to believe that she needed her anal glands expressed. She was scooting her butt, licking it, and it smelled really bad today. So, we had her anal glads expressed today.

Anyway, I noticed tonight that her tummy looked pretty bloated. She is acting normal---she was doing zoomies around my apartment, and wagging her tail. She is sleeping right now, but everything seems normal except for the fact that her stomach looks bigger than normal... it seems round and a little hard when I squeeze it. She pooed earlier, and she has also been peeing normally. 

I can't call my vet until tomorrow morning... but does this seem like anything I should be worried about until then?

Thanks.


----------



## ChicaDee (Dec 3, 2005)

Are you feeding her any dairy like cheese or ice cream? That is what seems to send Chica's bum into THAT zone. I doubt if it's anything serious.


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

Nope... no dairy or anything out of the ordinary. She was up in the middle of the night throwing up, and she had horrible diarrhea as well. She seems fine right now, though. I'm still going to take her into the vet to see what it could be.


----------



## Courtney (Jun 2, 2005)

Update to tell us how she is doing.
Poor Rylie, Diesel & I hope she feels better soon! :flower:


----------



## foxywench (Feb 7, 2005)

sounds like it could be constipation or water retention...
keep an eye on her if shes acting normal she shoudl be ok, but take her to the vets anyway just to be safe and let us know what it turns out to be


----------



## Finnik (Dec 10, 2005)

I know worms can cause a tummy to be bloated. Poor little pooch.


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

We're heading off to the vet's now. I'll give an update when we get home


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

I finally got home from the vet's at 5:30pm (I got there at 2pm). Rylie has a couple of different bacteria in her intestines. She was put on Metronidazole and Clavamox drops. Her tummy looks fine now, but my vet told me that it sounded like she was having problems getting gases out, thus the bloating. She weighs 2.3 lbs as of today, and is 17 weeks old today as well.

Madison has an ear infection caused by yeast, and is on Prednisone, an ointment, and a strong cleaner. He weighed a whopping 5.6lbs, and is 9 months old.

I feel so bad for them... they are both sleeping right now.


----------



## SunnyFLMum (Apr 21, 2005)

Glad to hear it wasn't anything serious...

Gizmo had an ear yeast infection when he was younger...with the antibiotics and the ear cleaner it cleared up in a couple of days..Gizmo had a bad one though...chunks of stuff was coming out..ughh

Poor little Rylie and Madison they must be exhausted from such a long day...


----------



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

I hope the medicine works quickly for both of them. Poor babys


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

Madison's ear infection is pretty bad... it started on Saturday (we think), and yesterday night there were brown chunks coming out... not pretty. The vet said that it will take up to 2 weeks for it to heal.

I hope that they start feeling better soon. Rylie woke us up at 5am throwing up and having diarrhea.

I just gave Rylie and Madison their first doses of meds. Poor babies


----------



## Nine (Mar 29, 2005)

Milo and I hope your furbabes heal quickly!


----------



## Courtney (Jun 2, 2005)

Aww, I'm sorry that both of your babies are sick. It's horrible when one is sick much less both.

I hope they get feeling better soon! :wink:


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

Thanks, I hope so too. They hate taking their medicines, and Madison especially hates his ear cleanings and ear drops


----------

